# Well wishlist for D*Subs and the start of Daytona Week W/ Nascar



## mlcdorgan (Jan 19, 2007)

Well I for one wish they would do something to arrange for Speed channel HD with nascar starting this weekend and threw Daytona week. I have Subscribed to Hotpass and get the HD Locals Via OTA Tuner in HR20. But there is qualifying and nascar live and many many other cool broadcast (esp. during speed week in Daytona) throughout this weekend on through next weekend. Qualifying is on this afternoon on Speed TV, and the Bud shootout tonight on Fox at 8:00 pm EST.

Well it would be a dream,lol, come true if they activated certain essential hd channels that are carrying events or broadcasts pertaining to nascar speed week. :grin:


----------

